

Amazon’s Next Delivery Drone: You - joyce
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/amazon-seeks-help-with-deliveries-1434466857-lMyQjAxMTA1MzE3NjcxNjYwWj

======
paulhauggis
If they had automatic insurance on every shipment and I would get reimbursed
if my items were stolen/misplaced/lost, it might work.

Online marketplaces can't even survive without complete trust from the buyers,
this kind of service would need also need it.

